# TIME CAPSULE ET NEUFBOX



## brunonemo (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je suis novice chez mac.
j'ai acheté un macbook pro et j'ai acheté une TC pour faire la sauvegarde de mon MBP.

je suis connecté en WIFI depuis ma neufbox.

or ma neufbox n'est pas a coté de mon imprimante.
je voudrais savoir si je peux connecter ma TC en WIFI au reseau de ma neufbox pour pouvoir connecter mon imprimante sur la TC et acceder a ma TC (et donc mon imprimante) avec mon MBP toujours par le meme reseau.

en effet, pour l instant, je n ai reussi qu'a brancher ma TC en mode pont a ma neufbox. je connecte alors mon MBP a la TC en wifi sur le reseau de ma TC. mais en faisant ca, je ne peux pas brancher mon imprimante sur la TC.



ca a l ai un peu compliqué à expliquer mais j espere que qqun de vous va comprendre et pouvoir m'expliquer...


MERCI!!!!


Bon, alors ici, on parle des problèmes de périphériques, là ça n'en est pas un, c'est un problème de connexion réseau, donc, on déménage !


----------



## jmos (23 Novembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le montage; la solution préconisée, serait plutôt de désactiver le Wifi de la neuf box, et de générer le wifi par la TC. Tu peux brancher derrière la TC une imprimante et des disques qui sont alors en commun pour tous les utilisateurs de ton réseau.
Le schéma serait donc plutôt:
Neuf box vers TC par Ethernet.
TC vers les ordinateurs par Wifi ( si ce sont des macs, tu sera en 802.11 N, plus rapide que le 802.11 B/G de la Neuf box donc tes sauvegardes Time Machine iront plus vite)
imprimantes et disques derrière la TC en USB pour l'ensemble des utilisateurs de la TC sur ton réseau.


----------



## sylvaint (23 Novembre 2009)

hop je saute sur le sujet...

j'ai neuf box et viens d'acheter TC, impossible d'installer ce truc, j'ai tout essayé (d'après mon niveau de nul), je ne fais que réinitialiser TC pour repartir de zéro mais rien n'y fait

s'il vous plait aidez moi, les questions posée lors de l'installation c'est du chinois, et à part les nems....

j'ai branché un câble Ethernet sur ma neuf box  puis alimentation, installé le CD fournis,

c'est après que ça se gâte, là je viens de la réinitialiser, Air borne le détecte, je dois re configurer 

rétablir le profil précédent soit par défaut
remplacer le profil sélectionné précédemment par les réglages par défaut
ou ajouter les réglages par défaut comme nouveau profil 

ma neufbox est à 4 ou 5 m de mon Imac et TC branché dessus 

je compte acheter Mac boock pro qui sera sur le réseau TC aussi, que dois je faire, je crois comprendre qu'on peu amméliorer la reception internet en configurant TC entre neuf box et l'imac c'est ça?

merci pour les aides 

Sylvain

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

oups ça y est je pense que j'ai réussi, mais je ne sais si c'est la bonne config que j'ai fait, je n'ose plus rien toucher?

Si quelqu'un peut me dire ou j'en suis ce serait sympa, avant de faire le changement de disque, (avant je faisait sur un Disque dur de 500 GO via USB) est ce qu'on peut transférer les sauvegarde de l'ancien disque ou faut il repartir de zero aujourd'hui avec le nouveau de TC

sylvain


----------



## brunonemo (24 Novembre 2009)

Merci jmos mais j'ai configure comme tu m as explique. 
Le problème est que mon imprimante et ma station de travail sont a 6 7 m de ma prise de téléphone et donc de la neufbox. Par conséquent, si je branche ma TC a ma NB, je ne peux pas brancher mon imprimante sur ma TC. Y a t il une solution a ce problème?


----------



## sylvaint (24 Novembre 2009)

j'ai le même problème bruno, l'imprimante et a coté de l'imac et neufbox et prise tel a 6 m, j'ai fait mettre courant et prise tel à coté de l'ordinateur mais le problème est que ce dernier se trouve dans la chambre et que neufbox est un vrai sapin de Noël, de plus les ondes pour dormir..
j'ai donc tout remis en place et doit me contenter de l'imprimante en USB, c'est clair que si via TC on peut aller su L'imac pour imprimer avec MBP ce serai bien mais cela implique que L'imac reste allumé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

Si vous avez une TC et une box, il faut créer un réseau wi-fi (Airport) avec la TC et connecter votre box à la TC en filaire (ethernet). Donc vous n'utilisez pas le wi-fi de la box.

Ensuite vous pouvez connecter une imprimante à la TC et la partager entre plusieurs ordinateurs.


----------



## sylvaint (24 Novembre 2009)

merci c'est ce que j'avais compris, mais je pense (et que bruno a le même problème) c'est   qu'il n'est pas possible de brancher l'imprimante a coté de la capsule et la box car pas un endroit pratique, l'imprimante est donc a coté de L'IMAC, elle est donc branche dessus mais dans ce cas comment imprimer depuis macboock?
je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solution a moins d'installer un autre routeur pour l'imprimante peut etre?


----------



## jmos (24 Novembre 2009)

Non si ton imprimante est branché sur ton iMac directement, tu peux quand même lancer une impression depuis ton macbook, mais il faut autoriser le partage d'imprimante depuis l'iMac.
Préférences Systèmes/ Internet et sans fil/Partage et là il faut cocher partage d'imprimante et évidemment autoriser le macbook à se connecter à l'Imac.
Et voilà..


----------



## sylvaint (24 Novembre 2009)

cool merci je note ça 

merci pour la réponse


----------



## brunonemo (25 Novembre 2009)

Ok mais mon problème est que mon imprimante est branchée sur un pc et pas sur un iMac. Comment je fais pour créer un réseau a partager entre mon pc et mon MBP. J'ai branche ma TC a ma 9box en ethernet et j'ai crée un réseau par ma TC. J ai branche en wifi mon MBP sur ce réseau et mon pc dessus. Donc comment partager limprimante avec le MBP. 

MERCI


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2009)

Tu branches l'imprimante sur le port USB de la TC. Après je ne sais pas.


----------



## brunonemo (25 Novembre 2009)

mon imprimante n est pas dans la même pièce que ma TC!!!


----------



## jmos (25 Novembre 2009)

Après, c'est tout simple.
Tu vas dans Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire Airport et tu le lances. Il va reconnaitre la TC et tu vas alors dans Imprimantes ( sur la barre horizontale de menu de l'utilitaire Airport, pas celle en haut de ton écran ). Si ton imprimante est connectée à la TC et allumée, elle va apparaître. Il faut alors cocher la case Partager les imprimantes du réseau.
Ne pas oublier de mettre les drivers à jours, si tu n'es pas sous SL, qui le fait automatiquement.

Je ne suis pas sûr que cela te permettra d'imprimer depuis un PC sur le réseau toutefois....Je n'en ai plus touché un depuis plusieurs années.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2009)

brunonemo a dit:


> mon imprimante n est pas dans la même pièce que ma TC!!!



Tu ne peux pas l'y mettre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------




jmos a dit:


> Après, c'est tout simple.
> Tu vas dans Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire Airport et tu le lances. Il va reconnaitre la TC et tu vas alors dans Imprimantes ( sur la barre horizontale de menu de l'utilitaire Airport, pas celle en haut de ton écran ). Si ton imprimante est connectée à la TC et allumée, elle va apparaître. Il faut alors cocher la case Partager les imprimantes du réseau.
> Ne pas oublier de mettre les drivers à jours, si tu n'es pas sous SL, qui le fait automatiquement.
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr que cela te permettra d'imprimer depuis un PC sur le réseau toutefois....Je n'en ai plus touché un depuis plusieurs années.



Merci.


----------



## janusatisland (25 Novembre 2009)

moi aussi j'ai une neuf box et une time capsule et j'ai réussi à brancher mon imprimante usb sur time capsule et cela fonctionne. Il faut juste que la neuf détecte time capsule et entrer  code et mot de passe et utiliser le mode wireless network using dhcp. Ensuite l'imprimante apparaît dans l'onglet printers. Si j'ai bien compris c'est la procédure.


----------



## brunonemo (25 Novembre 2009)

excusez moi mais je crois que vous n'avez rien compris a mon probleme.

je ne peux pas mettre mon imprimante dans la meme piece que ma TC, sinon je ne demanderai pas comment faire.

et je ne peux pas configurer mon MBP pour retrouver mon imprimante qui est installee sur mon pc de bureau car elle n'est pas en réseau car je ne sais pas l installer en réseau.

si quelqu'un peut me donner la solution et surtout comment on fait, ca serait sympa.


----------



## jmos (25 Novembre 2009)

Oui pour les PC, on est pas très compétents 
La bonne solution pour une imprimante en réseau c'est de la connecter sur un élément commun du réseau qui va la "gérer" pour les ordinateurs connectés. La TC fait ça très bien.
Toi, tu veux demander à ton PC sur lequel ton imprimante est connectée de servir d'imprimante réseau. C'est un réglage Windows de partage d'imprimante ( XP, Vista ou 7 ) dont tu as besoin. Et je ne peux pas te renseigner là dessus.
Ensuite, il faut que tu autorises ton PC à accepter les connexions des autres ordinateurs de ton réseau et à les gérer ( ce qui va le ralentir un peu certainement ). Encore une fois, c'est sur ton PC Windows qu'il faut faire le réglage des paramètres.
On sait faire avec l'imprimante sur la TC et sur le Mac, pour Windows, j'avoue mon incompétence.
Maintenant, tu peux aussi essayer de reconfigurer ton réseau....


----------



## brunonemo (25 Novembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup,
je vais essayer ca.


----------



## sylvaint (27 Novembre 2009)

je continu le sujet pour un petit soucis

alors que j'était en USB pour mes anciennes sauvegardes , j'ai noté une stabilité que je n'ai plus avec la capsule, en effet même si le voyant vert est toujours allumé l'icône sur le bureau et dans le Finder disparait de temps en temps, ce qui fait que certaines fois les sauvegardes doivent s'interrompre et j'ai un message m'indiquant que la sauvegarde à été mauvaise, heureusement dans es préférences de Time machine le message en rouge s'efface à la prochaine sauvegarde réussi.
pensez vous a un problème de configuration?

Sylvain


----------

